
Ask HN: What niche interest do you have which doesn't have an internet community - lainon
Do you have some niche Hobbies or interests you haven&#x27;t found a community on the internet for so far?<p>Maybe there are HNers sharing your passion.
======
ioddly
My issue with niche interests is not that there aren't communities out there,
but that they tend to be fragmented. Facebook/Reddit attract a lot of users,
but tend to generate poor discussion and long-term engagement. Specific forums
and communities are much better in my experience, but much harder to get going
and keep going. So overall I feel like there's a lot less discussion than
there potentially could be.

------
keiferski
I have a niche interest in coffee and coffee shops, but more for the culture
itself. Historically, cafes were hotbeds of intellectual discussion, debates,
and political movements. Nowadays most online coffee forums are just gearheads
comparing technology and flavors.

~~~
sotojuan
Wouldn't an online community for that be a community dedicated to
"intellectual discussion, debates, and political movements"? I'm confused
about what you're looking for exactly.

~~~
keiferski
Maybe, but something that combines offline and online discussion would be
ideal. Meet once a month at the cafe to have a discussion in person, then have
it continued and expanded online.

------
potta_coffee
All of my favorite niche communities were absorbed by Reddit and Facebook.

~~~
mooreds
This seems to be the unfortunate truth. And if I was looking to join a niche
interest, I'd go to these sites because that's where the people are. Only
exception is for in person meetings, where I'd look to Meetup or Eventbrite.

------
HNLurker2
Logic (exclude lesswrong)

